# Pics: Oberon Large Journals Ginkgo in Red & Peacock in Sky Blue



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ginkgo in Red 
























Peacock in Sky Blue


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar both of those Journals are AMAZING! I cant imagine how beautiful they are in person. I knew I had to have the peacock but now I really really need to save up and buy this!! 

I have a side question, and if it is personal feel free to ignore this:

How do you plan to use each journal? Like work/home? or red for badmood days blue for goodmoods? Different colors for different emotions? Or just gonna fill one up and then move on to the next?

Just curious because they are both so beautiful I wouldn't know which one to choose to write in each day. I would want to write double journal entries just to be able to get good use of each beautiful journal!  

Congrats again on your gift they are lovely.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Sugar both of those Journals are AMAZING! I cant imagine how beautiful they are in person. I knew I had to have the peacock but now I really really need to save up and buy this!!
> 
> I have a side question, and if it is personal feel free to ignore this:
> 
> ...


The detailing in the Peacock design is so incredible. I even adore the button used for the closure. You should definitely get it. 

The Peacock I am going to use for my poetry. I love to write, and I used to write poetry all the time. I have tablets and tablets of poems I wrote from back in high school and a few years after that. I got away from doing that for a few years now but want to get back to it. I bought journal refills so I will be set for a while.

The Ginkgo I will use as a day to day journaling of thoughts etc.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> The detailing in the Peacock design is so incredible. I even adore the button used for the closure. You should definitely get it.
> 
> The Peacock I am going to use for my poetry. I love to write, and I used to write poetry all the time. I have tablets and tablets of poems I wrote from back in high school and a few years after that. I got away from doing that for a few years now but want to get back to it. I bought journal refills so I will be set for a while.
> 
> The Ginkgo I will use as a day to day journaling of thoughts etc.


Ok thanks for explaining. I would love to be able to write beautiful poetry (especially with a gorgeous oberon to put it all in ) But my poems end up sounding like Cat in the hat lol.

Your journaling system makes good sense for each ones use. I will need to work on just buying the 1st journal before I can find a reason for a second but after seeing your pics again I know I need this!! Its so pretty


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Ok thanks for explaining. I would love to be able to write beautiful poetry (especially with a gorgeous oberon to put it all in ) But my poems end up sounding like Cat in the hat lol.
> 
> Your journaling system makes good sense for each ones use. I will need to work on just buying the 1st journal before I can find a reason for a second but after seeing your pics again I know I need this!! Its so pretty


hehehehe Well hey Cat in the Hat is quite popular. So that's not so bad.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Both of the journals are beautiful, Sugar.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Those journals are lovely! I am so in love with the peacock in sky blue. The button is darling as well. I'm thinking about getting the peacock as a journal, but I don't do well on unlined paper. The sentences would probably start falling to the right.  That or there would be tons or pencil lines where I measured with a ruler and added my own. That would probably take away from the beauty of it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Those journals are lovely! I am so in love with the peacock in sky blue. The button is darling as well. I'm thinking about getting the peacock as a journal, but I don't do well on unlined paper. The sentences would probably start falling to the right.  That or there would be tons or pencil lines where I measured with a ruler and added my own. That would probably take away from the beauty of it.


Actually the journals come with a template.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Both of the journals are beautiful, Sugar.


Thanks. Oberon does wonderful work, I am very pleased with them.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Actually the journals come with a template.


Oh! That's good to know! I could have sworn the last time I checked Oberon's site, the journals didn't have that. Well, I'm glad they do now! Thanks!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Oh! That's good to know! I could have sworn the last time I checked Oberon's site, the journals didn't have that. Well, I'm glad they do now! Thanks!


Yep it's a nice dark template that you can easily see through the pages. Works really well.  You're welcome


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sugar, Your journals are really lovely. I hope you enjoy writing your poetry. I bought a fern forest last week and it is just as lovely. It is great to write in and hold. I just love the feel of the leather and hand tooling is down right beautiful on all our journals and covers!!!! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Yep it's a nice dark template that you can easily see through the pages. Works really well.  You're welcome


Mine does not seem to have come with this... Was it in the book? Somewhere else in the packaging (which I might have then tossed)?

Either way, I replaced the original insert with a lined Moleskine.... It's not as thick, and thus doesn't fit the cover perfectly, but I really prefer the paper and the way it opens flat for writing.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine does not seem to have come with this... Was it in the book? Somewhere else in the packaging (which I might have then tossed)?
> 
> Either way, I replaced the original insert with a lined Moleskine.... It's not as thick, and thus doesn't fit the cover perfectly, but I really prefer the paper and the way it opens flat for writing.


It could be something recently added, or maybe if you got an extra large journal? I was looking at the fillers section on their website and noticed the extra large journal filler was the only one that didn't mention having a template.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine does not seem to have come with this... Was it in the book? Somewhere else in the packaging (which I might have then tossed)?
> 
> Either way, I replaced the original insert with a lined Moleskine.... It's not as thick, and thus doesn't fit the cover perfectly, but I really prefer the paper and the way it opens flat for writing.


I was just wondering last night what refills would fit other than Oberon's. I think that when it's time to refill mine that I'd like something that has lined paper and paper cover rather than the hard one. My Oberon journals did come with the templates though, and I use them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There was a thread in here about journal refills, but I can't find it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my large journal with the new Moleskine notebook.....




























It doesn't fit as well as the original, but it fits well enough.... One nice touch is it has a built-in bookmark. I got a Border's 30% off coupon in my email yesterday, so I took it over there yesterday and picked up this notebook... Retails for $16.95, I paid $11.86....

The Moleskine's now come with soft covers as well, and they are $1 cheaper than the hardcovers, but I thought the hardcover fit a little better since it was thicker than the softcover.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Both journals are beautiful, but man that Peacock is calling me. Enjoy them.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I use Moleskines for my work notes and have thought about ordering an Oberon large journal cover for it -- needing a good excuse for another Oberon, of course! Which Moleskine journal do you use? I use the hard cover one with the elastic closure, which I don't notice in your photos below. And does it fit securely?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

What I posted is indeed the hardcover with the elastic closure.... It does fit securely, but the cover is slightly too large, so it takes just a bit of finagling to line it up to close it so the outer edges of the Oberon (at the button side) line up correctly.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, pidgeon for showing that. I would also like to have line papers for my journal. How many pages does that moleskin have? And what's the size? Thanks again.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

So you use the elastic closure within the Oberon cover? I was thinking of either buying the Moleskines with the elastic closure (but I think they don't have as many pages per book) or of removing the elastic, thinking it might be awkward to use it with the Oberon cover?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The journal size is 5" x 8 1/4". No, I don't use the elastic Moleskine closure inside the Oberon, the elastic is at the open end of the Moleskine, so it has to slide inside the Oberon cover. According to the packaging, the Moleskine has 240 pages.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been using the template behind the white page in my journal, but once I get going with my thoughts, I become annoyed with having to place the template in the right place after I turn pages.

If it were not for the template (which could be made out of a lined piece of paper, since that's what it is), my writing would be going every which way.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine does not seem to have come with this... Was it in the book? Somewhere else in the packaging (which I might have then tossed)?
> 
> Either way, I replaced the original insert with a lined Moleskine.... It's not as thick, and thus doesn't fit the cover perfectly, but I really prefer the paper and the way it opens flat for writing.


could you please pm me or post here a link to the exact replacement you ordered? I would love lined paper.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> could you please pm me or post here a link to the exact replacement you ordered? I would love lined paper.


I picked up mine at Border's since I wanted to make sure it fit, but this is the one:



Border's charges full retail, the Amazon price is much better.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

pidgeon, I clicked on the Amazon link & it brings up an interesting option: "Tell the Publisher! I'd like to read this book on Kindle" 










So would we then be buying a blank book? Or do they expect the 'publisher' to create a book for us to record our thoughts on the Kindle?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone here ever tried to make their own journal?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Or do they expect the 'publisher' to create a book for us to record our thoughts on the Kindle?


If you ask for this on the Kindle, you get what you deserve.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If you ask for this on the Kindle, you get what you deserve.


LOL


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I picked up mine at Border's since I wanted to make sure it fit, but this is the one:
> 
> 
> 
> Border's charges full retail, the Amazon price is much better.


Thanks for the link Pidgeon. Is yours hardcover and lined pages?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I looked in Borders at some soft-covered moleskin lined journals to use as refills, but they are thinner than the hard-covered one that pidgeon92 has.  I'm surprised that Moleskin doesn't have thicker ones.  I didn't have my large and small journals with me, so I wasn't sure what size would work with the small journal cover.  I looked online later but didn't see anything that would fit.  The Oberon small journal pages are about 4" x 6".


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Is the small one as big as a paperback?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The small Oberon journal is about the size of a mass-market paperback.  

BTW, the large one I have is the size of many trade paperbacks or small hardcover books.  I did try slipping one of my trade paperbacks into it and it fit, but it was rather tight.  It was the book about Nixon and Kissinger by Robert Dallek.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Is the large about the size of a composite notebook? Thats what I usually use for journaling.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks mlewis. I'm still not sure if I should get the small one or the large one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Is the large about the size of a composite notebook? Thats what I usually use for journaling.


The large journal's cover is 6" x 9.25" with pages in the journal insert that are are 8.25" x 5" (I just measured). Oberon describes the large journal as being 6" x 9," which is close to what it is. I don't know the measurements in a composite notebook.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok thanks for the measurements Mlewis. I believe the notebook i currently use is 7x9 iirc. I wish oberons were sold somewhere around here so i could look at the sizes first.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Thanks for the link Pidgeon. Is yours hardcover and lined pages?


It is exactly the item I posted, which is indeed hard cover and lined....

The soft cover, I believe, has the same number of pages, but the whole thing is physically thinner than the hardcover.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It is exactly the item I posted, which is indeed hard cover and lined....
> 
> The soft cover, I believe, has the same number of pages, but the whole thing is physically thinner than the hardcover.


Very much appreciated! Thanks for the help


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was in Borders today and bought a few soft-covered lined moleskine journals to use as refills.  They didn't have a full-size in the one that fits the large journal, so I bought a two-pack of pink ones, each of the two has half the number of pages of the one that pidgeon92 has -- 96 pages in each one.  So, it is small for the cover, but I like it for the lines and the lighter weight.

I also bought the smaller moleskin journal (192 pages) for my small Oberon journal.

I also picked up a 5.99 journal that fits even better in the large journal.  So I'll probably use that one after I finish my original journal refill that is unlined.  It's a Paperchase Exercise Book Paradise (design on cover is of a peacock and flowers).  The ruling on its pages is wider than the Moleskine and the cover has the same width and height as the Oberon refill, but it isn't as thick.  It's thicker than the Moleskine softcovers that I have.  It has the elastic closure for the pages but no bookmark.

I didn't have my Oberon journals with me, but I could tell that the size of the lower-cost lined refill was about right by matching up the Moleskine to it -- it's a bit wider.  

I have other uses for the pink Moleskine journals but will use the small one as a refill for the small Oberon journal.  I use a spiral-bound lined notebook as a check register, so I will use one of them for that when the spiral one is full.  Standard check registers that fit in the checkbook cover are too small for my purposes.

I didn't have a Borders coupon, but I had a $30 gift card and used the whole thing for this purchase.  I'll order from Amazon if I ever want more Moleskine journals.

FYI, the Oberon refill cost is lower than the Moleskine.


----------

